# Looking to switch from contract work to perm.



## Zulu2002 (22 May 2012)

Hopefully someone can help me. I'm trying to calculate how much my gross salary should be if I move to a permanent role.
I'm currently contracting and I pay myself €4k per month. I'm married, but have no kids.
What salary would I need to earn gross to offer a similar net monthly income?

Thanks.


----------



## ANORAKPHOBIA (22 May 2012)

approx 68,000  euro


----------



## WindUp (22 May 2012)

Zulu2002 said:


> Hopefully someone can help me. I'm trying to calculate how much my gross salary should be if I move to a permanent role.
> I'm currently contracting and I pay myself €4k per month. I'm married, but have no kids.
> What salary would I need to earn gross to offer a similar net monthly income?
> 
> Thanks.


 
Is your wife working? Is the 4 k you give yourself a month after tax?


----------



## elcato (22 May 2012)

You pay yourself 4k but is there a surplus left in the company at the end of the year ? In simple terms you should multiply monthly contract rate by ten to get annual salary as you don't get paid holidays or sick benifits. So if you get 5k a month your equivelent permy wage would be 50k BUT you can ease you tax burden a bit on contract with mileage, lunch allowance etc.


----------

